# Kittens eye and fur color changing colors.



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

ive noticed over the past few days that Jimmu and Castiel's eyes were changing color. they had bright green eyes and it was a little yellow around the pupil. now im seeing sort of an amber color around the ends of the iris. ive also noticed that jimmu has more little white hairs all over his body and now im seeing a circle tuft of fur thats looking more brown than black. he has i think 3 of these circles. i checked their skin and gums for signs of yellowing and they are fine, pink gums and white skin. their behavior hasnt changed either.

is it possible their eyes are changing color? could they be sick?

thanks.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

oops sorry correction. their eyes were green around the pupil and a little yellow on the outer iris but now its more of an amber color.
ive attached some photos of Jimmu. you can see brown color in his fur but you can barely see the amber color in his eyes. 


























































this is a pic of him as it was taken on petfinder:


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone have a clue?

and is it just me or does his coat look like a tabby pattern? i think i see lighter shades of black in his coat thats in a tabby pattern.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm very sorry, your photos are too large for me to easily see w/out scrolling R/L.  

Kitten eye-color can/does change during their first year as they mature and grow. I think you mentioned 
random white hairs, and that is perfectly normal. Sometimes it can be due to playing rough w/ scratches 
and the hair grows in white but generally I would say it is just a little "_salt in his pepper_" coloring. It also 
looks like he has some 'red' areas in his black coat? IMO, I feel that is from his saliva reacting with 
something, generally sunlight. 

Here are some pics of my Blaze(1996-2000), a b/w stray I brought in. This progression shows how her coat 
was *very* "rusted" from being outdoors and transitioned to glossy black after being indoors. Note how the 
red is concentrated the most where she would lick/groom most often..._inside forelegs and along ribcage_.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've added "th_" to make them show up as thumbnails:


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

wow your cat looks very surprised! lol

thanks for the reply. i did notice jimmu licking himself there and he has been sunbathing in the window for about 2 weeks now. im impressed on how brown your cat looked!!! can cats have brown fur??

anyways thanks again for the explanation. we called the vet just in case and they too said the eyes can still change and sometimes the fur too but didnt say why the fur changed colors. so maybe theyll have gooseberry green eyes *crosses fingers*.

well now thats figured out, time to figure out why castiel insists on biting people when hes going to sleep. do i need to get him a pacifier????


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Blaze *always* had big-eyes. 8O That's just how she looked. 
I would call her Buggles, for her bugged-eyes, or Buggaboo. 
Her orange-ish coloring was due to the reaction of saliva and sunlight, though 
cats *can* be brown. I had a beautiful brown tabby; brown, with brown stripes, 
no black on him; all brown.
Are you sure Castiel isn't trying to be a vampire? :wink


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Blaze *always* had big-eyes. 8O That's just how she looked.
> I would call her Buggles, for her bugged-eyes, or Buggaboo.
> Her orange-ish coloring was due to the reaction of saliva and sunlight, though
> cats *can* be brown. I had a beautiful brown tabby; brown, with brown stripes,
> ...


if he is trying to be one he sucks *no pun intended...well maybe*.

it would be one thing if he occasionally did it, but he does it everytime. 12am, 2am, 3am, 4am. he hops on the bed meows and walks right to my head, starts gnawing on my ears. i grab him and set him down on the bed. he hops back on a couple of seconds later, walks next to my head and gnaws on my chin, i roll over or put him somewhere else, then he attacks my nose. he tried biting my eyeball one time! it was cute till he was leaving indentions in my skin, and he uses his paws and his claws so i get mini puncture wombs all over my face and my chin looks like i rubbed it in on a knife or lost the fight against paper. he does this a couple of times and then he passes out. he does it with his brother and he does it with azores. azores slaps him and he gives up. hes at the point where everyone he tries to *cuddle* with pushes him away. is he teething or something? does he need a pacifier????? weve "tired" him out before but all that does is make him gnaw on things less. its weird, he still uses his claws and likes to bite, jimmu doesnt do that.

the only thing i havent done is do the annoyed meow that cat does, and hiss at him. maybe ill try that. i cant ignore him though. his biting hurts and if i let him do it **** draw blood


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jadedea Jade said:


> [quote="Heidi n Q":35qle8xq]Are you sure Castiel isn't trying to be a vampire? :wink


if he is trying to be one he sucks *no pun intended...well maybe*.[/quote:35qle8xq]
:lol: :lol: :lol: 



Jadedea Jade said:


> it would be one thing if he occasionally did it, but he does it everytime. 12am, 2am, 3am, 4am. he hops on the bed meows and walks right to my head, starts gnawing on my ears. i grab him and set him down on the bed. he hops back on a couple of seconds later, walks next to my head and gnaws on my chin, i roll over or put him somewhere else, then he attacks my nose. he tried biting my eyeball one time!
> he does it with his brother and he does it with azores. azores slaps him and he gives up. hes at the point where everyone he tries to *cuddle* with pushes him away. is he teething or something?


It sounds like he *could* be teething, but generally I want to say he is probably doing this out of affection, he just hasn't realized that his love 'hurts' when he shows it in that manner. Keep being consistent. Jade whacks him and he stops, you need to pick *one* way in which you respond to him when he does that, too. Eventually he will learn that behavior doesn't give him the response he is expecting. Also, if you pre-sage a physical response with a verbal one, eventually he will learn the verbal cue and you won't need to use the physical one. He will have learned what happens, before what happens, happens. _This just means he will learn that the verbal noise comes before the physical cue and he will learn to react at the verbal cue before you need to get physical with your reprimand._


----------

